# AZP's First Caged Cat



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Take it from here, Eric. Dang that thing looks great!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, then today...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You didn't do that cat justice when you described it Eric. Congrats !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job Eric--- don't over think anything--- just keep do'in what your do'in.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to talk to Eric, but we exchanged a few texts. He had no means to upload the photos, so he texted them to me, I forwarded them to a friend, who in exchange emailed them to me, so I could download them to my pictures file, and then to PT. It still blows my mind that we can do such gymnastics in a matter of minutes but we got 'er done. There may have been a better way to get it done, but with a dumb phone, I'm still pleased to share with everyone.

So, here's a guy with a bad back toting these cages all over the desert and never having any luck other than bad for years. But, he carried on, so to speak, and tricked these cats to the end of the line. Got to be a good feeling to know you're on the right track.

A hearty salute to my friend from the land of the Superstition Mountain range and the hot sands below. Well done, Eric!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, great looking cats Eric. Congrats again!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now dont go and get a big head and quit calling !!! lmao

Nice job and by the looks of the first ones black on the legs it is a very good one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work Eric!!!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And a big old thank you to Glen for going out of his way to post pictures...I hope you weren't in the middle of something.

Don, I think I was still in shock when I talked to you.

Catcapper, I wish you would have told me that years ago... Looking back I over thought the whole process.

Ruger, are you trapping yet...?

Ed, I have no plans to quit calling...I just need to work on this infestation of bobcats right now ????.

Well I've been pretty busy lately as you can see by the pics. Like Glen was saying I tried for two years to catch a bobcat and got schooled I reckon. I am not going to say exactly what I am doing differently but I will say this... Set on sign. Just because an area looks good to you, doesn't mean there's bobcats there. Well I am not going to look a gift horse in the mouth but I have caught a bobcat every day for the last three days in a row so I am going to run with it...
Thanx again guys... I got to go check my traps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you got pictures.... sooooo ......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Send the pics to me, Eric, and we'll post them. Can you send them to me via email instead of text? That way, I can get it done myself.

Dang. Three now?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've heard about that set'in on sign before. :mrgreen:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He can text them to me and I'll post them. Or call and I'll try to walk him through the process so he can post them or the future cats himself


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll try to send a few pics later... Well I learned a valuable lesson today. I put up my smallest bobcat last night it stretched out to 32" I am pretty sure the Tom will be 40+ the only problem is that the pelt isn't as prime as I hoped... I thought when I skinned the first one the leather was white so it was prime...not the case. A friend of mine told me that fur isn't fully prime... Aka flats. And they are not worth much. Well lesson learned. I am going to pull my cages for now...right now. On a brighter note I'll have the first one I caught if it's not worth much... I'll have them all tanned. Gotta go


----------

